# GM Ryder Cup Goswick 2011 Arrangements



## SS2 (Sep 23, 2011)

*Times*
Please try to get to Goswick by 11am on the Friday and when you arrive check in with me (I'll be there from 10am and will be surrounded by bits of paper in the clubhouse) so I can extract Â£35 from you (balance of green fees) and tick your name off as having arrived.

The first tee time is 12 noon. 

*Format*
Friday: Fourball, better ball matchplay. 3/4 handicap allowance.
Saturday: Fourball, better ball stableford. 3/4 handicap allowance.

*Prizes*
If you want to bring something for the prize table, please do. Golf balls/accessories, alcohol, large portions of cheese, anything else really. 

We will run prizes for nearest the pins at the par threes, longest drive, best team stabeford score on the Saturday + others.

*Friday Night*
Tradition dictates that we initially convene in a pub called Foxton's. After that it's a bit of a free-for-all -  there are other pubs, indian restaurants etc etc. Tradition also dictates that at least some of the gathered GM brethren spend the night chatting up the local talent.

*Saturday Times*
Our tee times start at 10am so don't be late. Pairings for this to be decided by the captains sometime between the end of Friday's games and the start of Saturday's.

*Pairings*
Team captains John_Findlay and Vig should be working on these although the teams are not 100% finalised yet (still need a couple of people). 

Any issues re team selections/strategy etc - please speak to your captain. Anything to do with the event itself - please speak to me.


----------



## DCB (Sep 23, 2011)

Weather... have you sorted the weather, I gave you two dry days last year... so... what have you organised ?


----------



## Dodger (Sep 23, 2011)

There is local talent is there??!!

Let the dog see the rabbit.


----------



## SS2 (Sep 23, 2011)

Weather... have you sorted the weather, I gave you two dry days last year... so... what have you organised ?  

Click to expand...

DCB, I thought you were the resident GM weatherman so I've left this up to you.




			There is local talent is there??!! Let the dog see the rabbit. 

Click to expand...

Dodger, I thought you were the resident GM Talent-bringer so I've left this up to you.


----------



## Iaing (Sep 24, 2011)

Dodger, I thought you were the resident GM Talent-bringer so I've left this up to you.
		
Click to expand...

God help us all


----------



## John_Findlay (Sep 24, 2011)

The ability to snort chutney through your nose is always well received too. Up or down, it's really up to you. 

15 a side? Monty never had these problems wi' 13 days to go! Let's get that up to 16 please so that I can finalise my masterplan!

Mon Scotland!!!!!!


----------



## SS2 (Sep 25, 2011)

Team england is now complete, 16 runners. J_F: Scotland's #16 is either Madandra (if you can get hold of him to confirm if he is playing) or a.n. other


----------



## Tommo21 (Sep 26, 2011)

If we're down on one or two players I could try to get someone at short notice.....dont make it too short.


----------



## StuartD (Sep 26, 2011)

15 a side? Monty never had these problems wi' 13 days to go! Let's get that up to 16 please so that I can finalise my masterplan!

Mon Scotland!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

At Least Monty's players never had to worry about drawing the short straw and having to carry the captain


----------



## John_Findlay (Sep 26, 2011)

Ooyah. That hurt. I'm deeply wounded, Stuart. A less charitable Captain would impose a fine (like playing with me)

 

Once we have our final 16 for Scotland (Madandra pending messages) I'll arrange something with Vig to post the team draw for the first day of matches this weekend, guys.


----------



## Wayman (Sep 26, 2011)

im playing goswick on thursday afternoon so i'll let you's know how the course is playing


----------



## chris661 (Sep 26, 2011)

im playing goswick on thursday afternoon so i'll let you's know how the course is playing
		
Click to expand...

So am I


----------



## vig (Sep 26, 2011)

Ooyah. That hurt. I'm deeply wounded, Stuart. A less charitable Captain would impose a fine (like playing with me)

 

Once we have our final 16 for Scotland (Madandra pending messages) I'll arrange something with Vig to post the team draw for the first day of matches this weekend, guys.
		
Click to expand...

Can SS2 pm me final names and h/c's?


----------



## SS2 (Sep 27, 2011)

PM sent to Vig.


----------



## vig (Sep 27, 2011)

Got it Andy, cheers.

If any of team England want to play together on the Friday, likewise if there is someone you don't want to play with, can you pm me please.


----------



## Dodger (Sep 28, 2011)

I am afraid that due to work commitments I will be unable to play on the Friday.

If a player is found for both days then I will sit out on both but if not I can play on the Saturday.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 28, 2011)

Got it Andy, cheers.

If any of team England want to play together on the Friday, likewise if there is someone you don't want to play with, can you pm me please.
		
Click to expand...

Not particularly keen on playing with anyone Scottish, does that help?


----------



## DCB (Sep 28, 2011)

Suits me Murph, if you beat me again, you'd need to get an acro prop to hold up the mantlepiece


----------



## gjbike (Sep 28, 2011)

If the Scottish play golf like they play rugby no contest


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 28, 2011)

Dodger, I thought you were the resident GM Talent-bringer so I've left this up to you.
		
Click to expand...

God help us all    

Click to expand...

He brought Bear & Screwback to ireland so i wouldnt be so sure


----------



## TonyN (Sep 28, 2011)

I am afraid that due to work commitments I will be unable to play on the Friday.

If a player is found for both days then I will sit out on both but if not I can play on the Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

 *Surely*  your sick that day no???


----------



## Tommo21 (Sep 28, 2011)

I am afraid that due to work commitments I will be unable to play on the Friday.

If a player is found for both days then I will sit out on both but if not I can play on the Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

 *Surely*  your sick that day no???
		
Click to expand...

In his line of work I think Dodger could be caught out with a sicky.


----------



## vig (Sep 28, 2011)

Can the Scottish captain pm me his phone number and we can do the pairings live and alternate to stop any shenanegans.

Will you please type slowly so I can understand you.


----------

